# Custom speaker install



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I had to replace the door lock actuator so while the panel was of I figured I would drop in my 2011 series alpine type R 6 1/2 component speakers. They would fit in the stock plates so I used my old ones I had custom cut. There was no good place for the tweeter so i cut out the stock speaker grill and mounted it there. Some pics if it all.

Sent from my C771 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Xryder311 (May 19, 2012)

i am in the process of installing six new speakers to replace the system in my 04', and i had to drill holes for ALL my speakers to fit, but i have run into one problem, the subs that were supposed to be in the rear deck, werent there, and the wiring is different color than what comes out of the head unit, but i put three way speakers in place of the sub woofer spots, should i just wire those speakers newly to my amp? and get rid of the confusing wires back there? i took the sub amp out, as i will put my own in later, but how do i tell the difference between the power wire to that amp and to the hyead unit? thanks, new to all this.....


----------



## Xryder311 (May 19, 2012)

a what colors that come out of the head unit are the POS and NEG for left and right rear deck speakers?


----------

